# Clear Google now defaults



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone know how to clear Google now defaults? I defaulted the wrong program for an action and i can't clear it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Anyone know how to clear Google now defaults? I defaulted the wrong program for an action and i can't clear it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Turn it off > exit > turn it back on > exit > go back in. You'll see the setup screen.

If that doesn't do it, clear data/cache from apps in settings.


----------



## SuzakuTheKnight (Apr 7, 2012)

In the settings under manage apps, select that app that you don't want to be the default and select remove defaults.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

SuzakuTheKnight said:


> In the settings under manage apps, select that app that you don't want to be the default and select remove defaults.


That's what i thought but it didn't work. I defaulted play music. But i need to clear it. Cleared defaults under play music. But it still defaults.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

was gonna clear defaults for Google now but i can't find it in the apps list.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Scratch that a reboot fixed it after clearing the defaults. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Clearing data and cache for Google search in settings-apps-all works to reset the app.


----------

